# Stilt Costumes



## jskidman

Anyone using stilts as part of their costumes? I put together a bone collector costume that I wore with a pair of 2 foot stilts. Quite impressive if I do say so myself.  Thanks to a website I stumbled upon, I made a very cool bone staff with a double axe head at the top that was 7 1/2 feet tall. I think it was the best part of the costume. I also had a pair of lacrosse shoulder pads that I painted black and glued a rubber spiked skull to each shoulder. I wore a skull sock mask and a long robe with holes to allow the skulls on my shoulder to stick through. I also painted a weightlifter belt black and tied fake raven skulls to it and glued some small bones to it. Next year I'm thinking of using the foam appliances from Scream Team and a pair of scary contacts.

I'll try to post some pictures as soon as we get them developed. I wore it to a costume contest and posed for numerous pictures. Wish I would have given some of them my email address so they could have sent me a copy of them.

Jeff in Tulsa


----------



## deadinside

soundsl ike a very intresting costume! must have took a lot of work.
i could never do anything like that im not very creative in that way! lol
anyways sounds good. hope to see some pics of it soon ! bye

Tiff


----------



## JOttum

A friend of mine added some height to himself by using blocks of pink insulation board, I think it was the 1 1/2" thick kind. He traced apattern a little bigger than his feet on a bunch, then cut them out and glued them together, basically made platform shoes for them. he ended up about 12" taller. He added a Grim Reaper costume and was very</u>scary! It was awesome, I'm so glad I borrowed his idea, just have to figure out when I will use it, now if Halloween was a week long I would have plenty of time.

"Who will survive, and what will be left of them"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Watch out! the insulation can come unglued and really "let You Down!"
A certian well-known Halloween party host found out as the snake-dance was starting infront of the band and "Frankenstein" took a tumble! Lucky he had enough latex padding on his forehead!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## FleshEating_MOFO

Howdy all, if you are wondering where to use your costumes besides on Halloween, try a horror/halloween convention. They spring up all over USA and i'm sure overseas too! Last August i attended on (Horrorfind.com's weekend III). They had some kickass celeb's there, and a kickass halloween contest too! That was located in Maryland. I see ads for other cons in Jersey,NY,Ohio, and ALOT in Cali.

"...this evil, which will take flesh and blood from thee, and turn all ye, unto evil..."


----------



## Woodwytch

> quote:_Originally posted by FleshEating_MOFO_
> 
> Howdy all, if you are wondering where to use your costumes besides on Halloween, try a horror/halloween convention. They spring up all over USA and i'm sure overseas too! Last August i attended on (Horrorfind.com's weekend III). They had some kickass celeb's there, and a kickass halloween contest too! That was located in Maryland. I see ads for other cons in Jersey,NY,Ohio, and ALOT in Cali.
> 
> "...this evil, which will take flesh and blood from thee, and turn all ye, unto evil..."


Thanks for the website (I live in CA, will be very useful.
[/quote] "If you whisper it and the wind gets it, I'll hear it"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights

Are you using drywall stilts or those new curved types of stilts? Those newer type stilts that curve in the back make great looking hind legs for any kind of man-beast. They have the backward curve (like a dog's rear legs would have) to them that would look good for a werewolf or an apocalyptic horse-man if done properly.

This Message was brought to you by the people who put the LIE back in beLIEve.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Asking about off-season uses for Halloween costumes?
I was asked several times what my fee would be to use one of my costumes to scare somebody's friend. They wanted me to hide in the attic of a weekend rental cottage.
I asked, "Does your friend have a heart condition? Does your friend carry a gun?"
("BOO!" - BANG!)
I could find just too many reasons why NOT to do this for any amount of money, so it never happened.
I quit scaring friends, relatives and lovers after their reactions went on alot longer than I ever imagined they would. (not a pleasant thing to experience from either side of the monster face.)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## bodybagging

Actually dear I have been running around the neighborhood for two days on those SPRINGSTILTS...heh they are aload of fun the faster you run the longer your stride...and the longer the stride the bounce...my first attempt on these puppies gave me a wrapped wrist and a bumped booboo forehead...................it will be great with a werewolf coa cyborg costume ..a scarecrow costume....ohhhh the possibilties are indless

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights

Body, I have yet to try those out.. I only wish they were cheaper because I can think of a thousand great costume ideas and uses for those stilts. Anyone know a place to get them at a decent price?

This Message was brought to you by the people who put the LIE back in beLIEve.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## bodybagging

In the general halloween section I listed two places to buy from...of course one place is 200.00 more than the other sooooooo I would defintly buy from ebay.....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Smokedragon

Ebay is the cheapest but ive only seen the lighter wiehgt class model 5090 on ebay, which can go up to 160 lb, i needed the larger model the 7090. and i found them cheapest on skyrunners.com as well as some interesting videos! $370 with shipping. I love these things they are called Powerisers.


Bloody Mud Butt


----------



## Dante of Doom

where can you buy stilt pants

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights

I want to get some of these stilts and make a character that's a half-goat half-man type creature. The upper body, horns, tail, and fur should be really easy.. but does anyone have any suggestions on how to make hooves?


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## jskidman

Wow, glad to see all the discussion about stilt costumes. I haven't been around in a while, but I'm here now!

I finally have a picture of my stilt costume. It's very small, but you can see it here:

http://members.cox.net/stiltstanding/sm.jpg

Also, Dear, check out www.creaturecrates.com. They have the exact thing you're asking about on the split hoof covers for the jumping stilts.

Lastly, if you know anyone interested in buying the jumping stilts (also called powerisers), please post here. There's an auction on Ebay right now for 10 at 250 apiece plus postage. That's a lot cheaper than usual. They go for 370 elsewhere. Maybe we can get 10 people to go in and buy them. I want a pair myself, so I'd be willing to organize the transaction if we could find enough people.

Thanks,
jskidman aka stiltmonster


----------



## jskidman

Forgot to mention something else. The powerisers on sale at www.creaturecrates.com are the very same ones on Ebay. They want 395 for them, so 250 is a darn good deal. I just don't need 10 pairs!

To find the stilts and costumes for stilts, click the link on the right side of their website and explore around. They have pictures of the costumes and stilts on several different pages.

sm


----------



## Dark Raven

I need to add about 2 ft to my costume, but i dont know how to walk on stilts. I saw the pink insulation board idea....any more advice??


----------



## POZESSOR

jskidman said:


> Anyone using stilts as part of their costumes? I put together a bone collector costume that I wore with a pair of 2 foot stilts. Quite impressive if I do say so myself.  Thanks to a website I stumbled upon, I made a very cool bone staff with a double axe head at the top that was 7 1/2 feet tall. I think it was the best part of the costume. I also had a pair of lacrosse shoulder pads that I painted black and glued a rubber spiked skull to each shoulder. I wore a skull sock mask and a long robe with holes to allow the skulls on my shoulder to stick through. I also painted a weightlifter belt black and tied fake raven skulls to it and glued some small bones to it. Next year I'm thinking of using the foam appliances from Scream Team and a pair of scary contacts.
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures as soon as we get them developed. I wore it to a costume contest and posed for numerous pictures. Wish I would have given some of them my email address so they could have sent me a copy of them.
> 
> Jeff in Tulsa


was the bone staff by the pozessor. If it was your welcome. id like to see pics. also got to youtube.com and type in stilt costumes to see videos


----------



## Fangoria

Prothetics (Costumes - Devils) thats for deer in the headlights request, I was impressed by this website


----------



## Biggie

Trying to bring life to a dead thread? This thread is old, but stilted costumes are cool, however if you build your own stilts. Please be very careful and not mess your knees up, falling on a pair of stilts can use mechanical advantage to pop that knee. May I recommend adding a spark strip to the bottom of your walking stick. Since you are up high, scare them from down low and catch them off guard. You can use the refills for the sparking razor kick scooters, its alittle bar of something that sparks very well on asphalt at low speed.



Welcome to the sickness BTW, this place is the only cure


----------



## TK421

I'm already thinking about a cool costume for next year and I want to include stilts so I can be tall and scary. I'm doing some preliminary research right now and found this thread. I'd love to see some working links or pics of what people have done.


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock

Drywall stilts are good all around. Though meant for level ground, It's still somewhat easy to get used to walking on Sidewalks, Roads, Or even grass. (Can't say anything about sand. Wouldn't try that though!) But walking outside on drywall stilts, for the first few seconds. Easy, and got through the night fine. (and that was walking BLIND!) lost balance a bit, but caught myself before something happened.










If you are going to wear stilts though, Be very prepared to be bombarded with pictures! and make sure to watch the little kids, they run up to you thinking it's ok. but falling from that height, you can break arms and possibly hurt anyone in your long trip down.

-EDIT- Forgot to mention. I got my stilts brand new off of Amazon. add's 2 feet or more if I wanted. for $90! Can't beat that when the same stilts are at Home Depot for almost $150+.


----------



## TK421

I've been looking at drywall stilts on Amazon and eBay. They look pretty good, but I don't know how the costume would look if I'm just extending the legs without proportionally positioning the joints.

What I want to do is design something like this tree monster on the left, using a leg structure like this picture on the right.










You know, the more I look at it, theymight be using drywall stilts, they just have a lot of bulk on the legs to make it look like it's articulated differently.


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock

I think it's smoke and mirrors on that. Extra joint's would probably make the stilts harder, if not impossible to walk on. If you knew where to contact the owner of that costume i'm sure he wouldn't mind sharing how he did that!


----------



## TK421

HowlingMadMurdock said:


> I think it's smoke and mirrors on that. Extra joint's would probably make the stilts harder, if not impossible to walk on. If you knew where to contact the owner of that costume i'm sure he wouldn't mind sharing how he did that!


I was able to find one video that showed some of the construction and the stilts used are ski boots secured to a welded stilt (about 2ft) and a broad foot.


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock

Do you know anything about that mech costume? That looks like It could be great for next year. along with some lights. And is there any tiny fog machines that could run on batteries? Could make a big gun and attach it on the robot and have smoke coming out of the barrel..

Now that I see that foam around the whole body. It looks like it's actually armor on a giant alien creature.. But mech's are still cool.


----------



## TK421

I've been trying to search the internet for more information on the Halo Elite costume, but there isn't much out there. I've found two youtube videos that show parts of the construction, and I keep seeing the same set of picture -- like they sent out a press kit to everyone.











And here's a demon costume he built.


----------



## TK421

There are a lot of stilt clips on youtube. Here's one of some killer mech legs.


----------



## TK421

Here's another "how to" video that seems to provide a lot of ideas.


----------

